# STOP THE STUPIDITY!



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

So I'm trudging around the hills today and I run into some guy and his 14 yr old son. Both of them have removed the hoods from their quivers. Out of curiousity I asked where the hoods from their quivers had gone, to which they replied, "It dulls up your broadheads, and makes it slower to pull an arrow when you need it, so we removed it."

Seriously guys, STOP THE STUPIDITY. I can't tell you how annoyed I get with peope who believe they are smarter than hundreds of years of experience! :V|: LEAVE THE HOODS ON YOUR QUIVERS SO YOU DON'T END UP ON THE NEWS! The hood are there to protect you from your broadheads! 

For you new bowhunters out there: Don't do dumb things! Be smart, be safe, and live to hunt another day. If you can't get an arrow out of your quiver in time to get a shot...so be it. You're still alive, and oh yeah, there isn't a broadhead burried into your leg! :roll:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That's like taking the safety off a gun for heck sakes!
You should have said to them, "here's your sign"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The sad thing is this guy is teaching his son retarded hunting skills, or lack of them...  -)O(- 

Plus, and he's obviously oblivious to this fact, leaving your broadheads uncovered will dull them up faster than anything. Just walking along in the woods brings the blades into contact with all kinds of stuff. Not to mention the bow getting bounced around in the vehicle, on a wheeler, and at home. This guy is an obvious lost cause... 

Reminds me of the guy I met on the front a few years back that had 4 different length/size/types of arrows/broadheads in his quiver. I asked him if he'd found all those different arrows while hunting? He said "Nope, this ones my "heavy arrow" as he pointed to a 2317 with a rocky mountain 4 blade head on it. I use it to shoot through heavy brush and tree limbs." I stood there in disbelief as he continued. "And this ones my "fast arrow" as he pointed to a Beeman carbon arrow with a grim reaper expandable. "I use this arrow for long distance shots and shots where the deer might jump my string." I walked away absolutely dumbfounded. Do I really have to share the hills with this twerp? :evil: :? Not two days later channel 4 news was covering a story about some hunters that were chasing elk around the This Is The Place Monument. And guess who it was running after a spike elk with THREE arrows sticking out from various places and a quiver with zero arrows in it... Yup, that same idiot. If you look up Utard in the dictionary, his picture is right there. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Man, I feel bad Tex, I did not recognize you from that day when we met!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Man, I feel bad Tex, I did not recognize you from that day when we met!


 -O>>- :_O=:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I hunted with my father for several years with a recurve and port oford cedar shafts tipped with bear razors and never a hood on the quiver. The only incident was a cut bow string and that was because of my inexperience placing the arrow on the string and not a cover. Correct me if I am not mistaken but does the law require a hooded quiver? 

Freedom means the right to choose even if ones choice may hold extra risk.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Reminds me of the guy I met on the front a few years back that had 4 different length/size/types of arrows/broadheads in his quiver. I asked him if he'd found all those different arrows while hunting? He said "Nope, this ones my "heavy arrow" as he pointed to a 2317 with a rocky mountain 4 blade head on it. I use it to shoot through heavy brush and tree limbs." I stood there in disbelief as he continued. "And this ones my "fast arrow" as he pointed to a Beeman carbon arrow with a grim reaper expandable. "I use this arrow for long distance shots and shots where the deer might jump my string." I walked away absolutely dumbfounded. Do I really have to share the hills with this twerp? :evil: :? Not two days later channel 4 news was covering a story about some hunters that were chasing elk around the This Is The Place Monument. And guess who it was running after a spike elk with THREE arrows sticking out from various places and a quiver with zero arrows in it... Yup, that same idiot. If you look up Utard in the dictionary, his picture is right there. :evil:


I don't know how anyone so stupid can get so lucky to actually hit an elk 3 times up their with miss matched arrows. I have pounded those hills for over 10 years and cant even get a shot off. Maybe I need a big heavy brush buster arrow. The dude might be on to something!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah it is amazing how many idiots you see out there. I guess it is modern medicine we can blame. Back in the day all the idiots had accidents and died which took them out of the gene pool. Now they get air lifted to the emergency room and we here about them every morning on the drive to work. A month later they are out there doing the same stupid stuff!!
I used to avoid them, now I just take pictures!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigbr said:


> I hunted with my father for several years with a recurve and port oford cedar shafts tipped with bear razors and never a hood on the quiver. The only incident was a cut bow string and that was because of my inexperience placing the arrow on the string and not a cover. Correct me if I am not mistaken but does the law require a hooded quiver?
> 
> Freedom means the right to choose even if ones choice may hold extra risk.


Certainly not the law, nor is there a law to have a safety on your gun or to not hold your rifle by the trigger, however all are examples of obvious unnecessary risks with high potential of danger with very minimal advantage to the hunter.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

+1


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> bigbr said:
> 
> 
> > I hunted with my father for several years with a recurve and port oford cedar shafts tipped with bear razors and never a hood on the quiver. The only incident was a cut bow string and that was because of my inexperience placing the arrow on the string and not a cover. Correct me if I am not mistaken but does the law require a hooded quiver?
> ...


couldn't be said any better. I dont see how it could make THAT much of a difference not having one?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

"Please remember that if you carry arrows in
or on a vehicle, the arrows must be in an arrow
quiver or a closed case."
From the proc/guide


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It is the law if your in or on a vehicle to have your arrows in a quiver, I believe the broadheads have to be covered, or it is considered the same as a loaded firearm. I don't understand how hard is it to remove an arrow from a hooded quiver? I don't see it taking anymore time then without one. Why don't they just get a quiver you strap to your side?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

there are various types of quivers out there. If they are so concerned with their broadheads getting dull then they can use an expanding broadhead quiver and the speed thing is negligible...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's what I saw last weekend, a guy on the back of a quad with his young son (8ish) driving him around with an arrow knocked and ready. I kept thinking what an ass clown that guy was, for one thing the kid could barely drive the quad and another the arrow could have easily hurt the kid or himself. Some people are just beyond stupid.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw a family road hunting and two young kids piles out of the truck and shot blunts at some cows. When they realized I was what had happened they grabbed their arrows, jumped back in the truck and got the hell out of there. I wanted my dad to catch up to them so I could give them a piece of my mind, but he wouldn't. What are these parents teaching their kids. I know it is not a huge deal and it isn't going to kill a cow, but it is just a typical Utard issue.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is pretty **** stupid. I had a guy I duckhunted with this last season tell me that he had a blast shooting cows up Diamond Fork/Sixth Water canyon with blunts during last years archery hunt. They don't realize blunt trauma can still inflict damage that you don't see.... I won't hunt with that person again. It was all I could do to not read him the riot act while he sat and grinned like he was the funniest guy on earth. Being a friend of his, I just told him I thought that was illegal and that its probably not a good idea to be telling folks he was out doing that, not everyone thinks its such a big joke. The ride home got kinda awkward after that..... but you know, if you don't point out stupidity, some things will never change. :?


----------

